# sebaceous cyst



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sebaceous gland cysts are almost always benign. They are just plugged up oil glands. I have never seen one become cancerous. No treatment or removal is usually necessary unless the dog has found it and is chewing at it causing irritation. There is a small sac inside which is why after it is drained, it will eventually fill back up again. If it is surgically removed, that sac will be removed as well, and that should be the end of it.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you, I have read about them quite a bit on-line. 

I just talked to my mom and she told me that her golden had a fatty tumor. They never did a biopsy and it kept getting bigger so they had surgery to remove it. During surgery that found out it was cancer. Not long after surgery it came back and then went into her lymphnodes (sp).

But I did have a biopsy so I feel a little better


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Our cocker spaniel girl (at the bridge) had a few sebaceous cysts. A few were able to be drained and did not return. Two were stubborn and kept reappearing. They were quite bothersome to her, so we did have them surgically removed and it took care of them permanently. Just for a quick visual--they would fill up and then "explode". Definitely not for the faint of heart! Our vet wasn't at all concerned about them becoming cancerous. Another one of our old girls did have fatty tumors and the vet was concerned about those, and we had those removed as well.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Comets has never burst. I didnt know that they would burst, I thought that it would just get bigger and bigger. Comet doesnt seem to be bothered by it at all, he never scratches at it or licks it.

I am calling the vet this morning and I am going to ask what it entails and how much it would cost to remove the cyst and what it the possibility of returning after removal.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just received my estimate to remove Comet's Cyst, they want 1,093.05. Yikessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

breec3 said:


> I just received my estimate to remove Comet's Cyst, they want 1,093.05. Yikessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Seriously?? That sounds like wayyyy too much. I would definitely get a second opinion/another quote. It has been a while since we had to have the surgery, but it was under $250. I would sure check it out at another vet. Good luck!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

breec3 said:


> I just received my estimate to remove Comet's Cyst, they want 1,093.05. Yikessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Whoa! That is outrageous. Removing a sebaceous gland cyst is a simple surgery. Even with presurgery exam and bloodwork a lump removal was never over a $200 when I was working. That estimate seems extremely high. I would ask for a total breakdown of that estimate, or get a second opinion.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I had 3 of these type of cysts or very similar ones removed from my own head last year and it didn't cost that much.


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

breec3 said:


> I just received my estimate to remove Comet's Cyst, they want 1,093.05. Yikessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


WOW! Did you check your local animal shelther. Our local animal shelter performs veterinary services at costs substantialy lower than a regular vet. I live in Southeast WI.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Biohazard Waste Mgmt. $4.95
Preaneshtes/Induction $55.00
Gen.Anes. 1st 1/2 Hr. $114.00
Surgical Mass Removal $161.00
Anes. Monitoring Lvl 42.75
CBC W/7-9 Chemistries 88.95

Pre/Post Op. Analgesia (2) 58.60
Fulid Set Up - Surgery 61.80
Mini Written biopsy-MBX 130.00

Carprofen 75 mg (6) 21.28
Buster Collar 13.67

Day Hospitilization 50.75
Laser C02 69.70

On the bottom of the estimate it says "This treatment plan and Estimate May range from $874.00 - 1093.00.

I thought this was crazy, I am going to call around.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yikes is right!!!  Beau had several cysts removed and it cost only around $350. I definetly would be looking around for other quotes.


----------

